# Funimation/Crunchyroll



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Mar 2, 2022)

Fans of anime -- and other animation -- may want to take note:








Crunchyroll Is Adding All Funimation Anime Content, Sony Starts to Phase Out Funimation Brand


Sony is effectively merging its two anime streaming services, announcing that Crunchyroll subscribers will have access to library and simulcast content previously available exclusively on Funimatio…




www.google.com


----------

